# Can someone recommend a good syslog analyzer?

## dspahn

I'm trying to do some monitoring. I have five firewalls that will dump to a syslog server and now I need to analyze the data as it comes in. I'd appreciate any suggestions as to what I can use to monitor the syslog data both historically and in real time.  Thanks for the help!

----------

## phajdan.jr

I'd recommend app-admin/logcheck. There is a doc draft waiting for inclusion in the official docs, see http://dev.gentoo.org/~phajdan.jr/logcheck.xml.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

What about Php-syslog-ng? Im using it actually and it works great, give it a try.

Cheers!

----------

